# Rate the last movie you watched...



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

In my spare time I like to watch movies, thought it would be cool if you shared the last movie you watched and how it was then maybe we could all get some ideas on what to watch next.

I watched *Taken* last night GREAT movie 10/10

Also watched the newest *Punisher War Zone*, not as good as the 1st but i give it a 8/10.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I watched narnia the 2nd one last night... It's no lord of the rings. I took it serious til they started playing some girl power soft rocker stuff at the end. That has no place in narnia lmfao!!! 6/10...


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

ooh I watched the new UnderWorld last night. It freakin rocked!! No kidding awesome! Givin it a 10/10. I love vampires and werewolves and any story that can put something new to all the old bull is top on my list.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I watched the new Star Trek, it was awsome, Wolverine- x man was great too!


----------



## APBTMOMMY (Mar 28, 2009)

Fast N Ferious 4 ...6/10 .... was not as good as i was hoping 4 it to be.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Seven Pounds with will smith really good movie made me cry .. Righteous Kill with Al Pacino and De Niro ... And Body of lies with Dicaprio and Crowe .. All great movies


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i watched star trek.... 10/10 because chris pine and zachary pinto are SMOKIN hot. mmm and chris pine looks so good in star trek. not zach cuz he's all pointy eared and weird eye-browed.... but... .YOWZA. <3 and it was just some goood action  and good overall. and all that. but mainly the hotness.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Taken was a great movie 10/10.

The Day the Earth Stood Still 6/10 - Not a total waste of time, but not the best movie out there, either.

Uninvited - 5/10 - Not a terrible movie, not an excellent movie.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

i got the Univited to watch tonight..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

~StangChick~ said:


> i got the Univited to watch tonight..


I watched that it was terrible LOL not what I was hoping for ...


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Star Trek 10+ out of 10, probably the best movie so far this year.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

*The Soloist* (Jamie Fox) - 5 out of 10 (good movie, but a little slow to me).


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

i watched 17 again with zac from hsm with my kids it was kinda slow to begin but turned out to be a cute movie


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

SadieBlues said:


> I watched that it was terrible LOL not what I was hoping for ...


Yeah I agree...didn't love it.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Ghosts of Girlfriends Past (it was mother's day and her pick, I would have rather gone to Star Trek LOL). 6.5/10 it was cute, but as with most romantic comedies completely predictable. 

*Thought it was funny that the girl who plays a young Jennifer Garner in this movie (character name: Jenny) also played a young Jennifer Garner in 13 Going on 30, (character name: Jenna). I guess she's cornered the market on playing a young Jennifer Garner. LOL


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I need to get out more..tee heee. all these movies sound good!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok I don't know if anyone else here rent's from the Red Box but I always go for the scary movies there was on called Forest of Death and it sounded good from what I read well the whole frigin thing was in chinese WTF the words were on the bottom but who wants to read a whole frigin movie!! I didn't even watch it....and i checked it didn't give me any options in the beginning for language I know most movies do. 

So heads up don't rent it..LOL


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I watched Twilight last night for the second time in a week and I rate it a 10/10


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i saw wolverine last week pretty badass i would say 8/10


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

*Casino* - 9.5/10 
Up there with Goodfellas and Scarface, and just as long (bout 200 min. plus ?!)

*A Scanner Darkly* - 6.5/10
Bad(_|_) movie, if you can understand the story line first time around. I had to watch it twice to get it ! The filming technique was a trip though, def. something to check out.


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

> 10/10 because chris pine and zachary pinto are SMOKIN hot


In that case, I give *The Spirit* 10/10...Scarlett Johansson AND Eva Mendes ?

Yowza !


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

The Grudge 3- ehh i don't know i think that freaky noise and the kid opening his mouth is played out..lol...I just like scary movies so I have to give them a shot. 

6/10


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*SLUMDOG MILLIONAIRE*

8 out of 10. Pretty good storyline, would have liked it more if they didn't rip off America's most over played reality show. But other than that, the movie was great!


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

well i know im behind so i gotta catch up. Gotta love the red box. lol.

Last was quantam of solace. 9/10
bride wars for the wife. 8/10 that is a good rating on a chick flick commin from me. lol


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

~StangChick~ said:


> Ok I don't know if anyone else here rent's from the Red Box but I always go for the scary movies there was on called Forest of Death and it sounded good from what I read well the whole frigin thing was in chinese WTF the words were on the bottom but who wants to read a whole frigin movie!! I didn't even watch it....and i checked it didn't give me any options in the beginning for language I know most movies do.
> 
> So heads up don't rent it..LOL


Some of the Japanese horror movies are the best. The US rips them off, and we don't do as good of a job on them as the original. I rented a movie from Blockbuster called The Orphanage, and it was subtitled like that. I almost didn't watch it, but it turned out to be REALLY good. I know some people aren't into reading their movies, but sometimes they're worth it.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

We bought Doubt that is an awsome movie. I love Meryl Streep tho she is a great actress. 

It is older but I bought my son I now pronounce you Chuck and Larry. It is a funny show. 

We have watched a bunch more but can't think of the titles.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I went out and bought Underworld rise of the lycans.....It was awesome!

10 Huge Stars


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

BTK- sick and twisted but yet a true story. 7/10


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sunday we watch a movie called Bee Season. It had Richard Geer who I like in it. It was a strange movie I guess it did its job as I keep thinking about it. I would give it 3/10 stars.


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

nick and norahs infinite playlist- it was ok. just another one of those mindless teenage love stories where you know exactly how it will end from the moment it starts lol


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

hmmm the red box update.
yes man 8/10 funny typical jim carey the old lady stuff was kinda gross lol
marley and me 10/10 great movie about real life but too sad at the end..
the day the earth stood still 7/10 pretty good grafics and some of what they were trying to get accross in the movie was easy to understand.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I was watching the new Halloween AGAIN last night by Rob Zombie....i give that a 9/10..


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

I watched the movie Doubt Based on the Pulitzer Prize Winning Play - Meryl Streep, Philip Seymour Hoffman, Amy Adams 
and a foreign Horror called let the right one in about preteen Vampire....great both of them... watch them if you can.


----------



## ROXY_N_ROKKO (Aug 14, 2009)

I cant till the new Halloween comes out, its comes out in my town on Aug. 28, but the last movie i saw was The Collector and it was Awesome! i recommend it


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

ROXY_N_ROKKO said:


> I cant till the new Halloween comes out, its comes out in my town on Aug. 28, but the last movie i saw was The Collector and it was Awesome! i recommend it


Yeah Halloween 2..can't wait..i was talking bout the 1st one he did. So I guess it's not newest anymore but newer.


----------

